
Idiomatic Redux: The Tao of Redux, Part 2 – Practice and Philosophy - acemarke
http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/05/idiomatic-redux-tao-of-redux-part-2/
======
vcarl
Very excellent writeup of some tricky concepts. Nothing in here is terribly
new (or, I would even argue, particularly controversial among those familiar
with Redux), but until now it has mainly been available through a combination
of Twitter threads, Reddit comments, StackOverflow answers, and Gists. I was
fortunate enough to have followed Redux from the initial talk releasing it and
was able to discover and parse these in real time, but for new users
attempting to get up to speed, that's not viable.

To have a pair of documents that consolidates all of the ideas that have
trickled out regarding Redux from creators, maintainers, and others who "get"
the concepts is absolutely fantastic. Kudos, Mark.

